# First Fox



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

My lifting partner at the gym and I have grown to be close friends. He started to become very interested in hunting. I offered to take him out predator calling a couple times but due to schedule conflicts we were unable to make it happen. He finally got some free time this evening so we headed out. About 9 minutes into the first stand I spotted this male trotting down the hill. In another minute's time he was 20 yards across the cut from us. My bud made an excellent shot and put him down right there. I was able to get it all on film to. Not bad for the first trip out and first ever calling stand!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, I think he is hooked on hunting now!!!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats to you and your new calling partner


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Eric and to your friend !! That is also a great pic for him to keep, great background !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Eric! I was thinking how many "first fox" can one man shoot... Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Super photo. Congrats on adding a new predator hunter to the mix.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice. You need to have a warning at the beginning.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job on the video !!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks prairiewolf!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid and good shooting.


----------

